# Any more C&S open days planned?



## wytco0 (Aug 23, 2006)

I missed the September one ;-(


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah! Yeah!.. I'm cluckin..:lol:


----------



## wytco0 (Aug 23, 2006)

Is thats a no then ......


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

im sure there will be ....


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi there,

Johnny has indicated to me that there would hopefully be a few C&S days this year :thumb: 

Here's hoping he hasn't been put off by the debacle that was this recent Group Buy.........I have read that and I'm speechless...........shocking that was  

Anyways I digress........as I say I think there will probably be more than one this year :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

blr123 said:


> Anyways I digress........as I say I think there will probably be more than one this year :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


Cool. Can't wait....:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Here's hoping he hasn't been put off by the debacle that was this recent Group Buy.........I have read that and I'm speechless...........shocking that was


As i said in that group buy thread its crazy what people were saying.

Hope it hasn't affected his decisions on Opening Shop for the Day! :thumb:

Will sit back and look forward to it :thumb:

Gaz


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

oh no... not again... I spent a fortune that day in september!!!  

So, when is the next one????


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey guys, havent been spending too much time on the forum (been v busy) so have only just seen this. 

We may do one event this year not too sure exactly when though yet. 

As soon as we know, you will 

Johnny


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Any news on this Mr Johnny? Putting together an order in the not to distant future.. I'm sure I'll spend more if I'm at your gaf:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Here's hoping he hasn't been put off by the debacle that was this recent Group Buy.........I have read that and I'm speechless...........shocking that was


Which GB was that then?



Trix said:


> Any news on this Mr Johnny? Putting together an order in the not to distant future.. I'm sure I'll spend more if I'm at your gaf:thumb:


Looks like there maybe a meet at C&S on 6 May - don't know if that constitutes an Open Day though.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=25544&page=21 (post 203)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

There will be a meet here in May... Though I am not too sure it will be the 6th as I need to find out who is around 

Johnny


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=28306&page=7


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

parish said:


> Which GB was that then?


yeah did i miss something


----------



## Jamie© (Aug 9, 2006)

This one

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=20751

BTW Did anyone get their £10 Gilmour or whatever the price was going to be?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking forward to this - and hoping that the dickhead who keeps taking a pop at C&S doesn't turn up


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Looking forward to this - and hoping that the dickhead who keeps taking a pop at C&S doesn't turn up


Who's that?


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Looking forward to this - and hoping that the dickhead who keeps taking a pop at C&S doesn't turn up


 Me too.. and I agree :wall:


----------



## dave c (Oct 15, 2006)

well il be there cant
wait to meet some of ya that i chat to on here


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Who's that?


No-one important or worth bothering with mate - just one of a tiny minority who have sod all better to do than snipe at people all day long to the extend that's it's boring and pointless - just like them really 

And yes I'm sticking up for my good mate Johnny as he's too nice for his own good sometimes and again said idiots tend to look for any opportunity to have a totally unwarranted pop at him over what's basically car wax at the end of the day :wall:

Anwyay, back to topic :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

^^Well said that man :thumb:


----------



## Jamie© (Aug 9, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> ^^Well said that man :thumb:


Yep - spot on


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking forward to this meet too :thumb:

Hopefully I will have done the Zymol detail on my car by then too :buffer:


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll be along to to support the event so long as its not the 6th; I'm gonna be in Devon for that bank holiday weekend.


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

If it happens on 6 May then I'd like to come along. Would be great to meet some of the people here and get some advice on where I'm going wrong in my car care. Also, if Johnny opens the shop then having others might shield my wallet a bit (yeah right!)
Mind you, wouldn't want Johnny to be steamrollered into having the day then - don't think he's committed to anything yet?
Tony


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I am free the 6th John, should you need/want me


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

Sorry not been back sooner! Been double hectic.....

Ok we can do the 13th May 10am till 2pm :thumb:

There is a both a Tesco's and a Burger King round the corner for those wanting food....

I will arrange to have some power for those wanting to try or to demo machine polishers.

You can also all breethe a sigh of relief too, I will keep the doors to the warehouse *closed* so you can all keep your wallets in your pockets  (unless anyone has any objections)

See you all then!

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

King Eric said:


> I am free the 6th John, should you need/want me


Top Drawer matey, thanks for the offer.

I always need you, Ill put you on the VIP list and only use my special microfibres on your car...

Johnny


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Pencil me in mate -you having a creche?? :lol:


----------

